# Einfache & gute Gitarrensoli?



## Irgendjemand_1 (3. September 2006)

Hi.
Ich spiel jetzt seit ca. 1  1/2 Jahren E-Gitarre, ein paar einfachere Soli wie zB Easy von Faith No More kann ich schon ... Aber ich würde halt gerne mal ein paar "fettere" Soli spielen ... Ich hab halt Pech, dass ich Metallicafan bin, die meisten Soli sind da doch _etwas_ zu hart für mich 
Also ich such eben nicht so übertriebene Hammer-Soli, aber auch nicht so simple wie zB das von Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana).
Ja klar, ich könnte auch selbst suchen, aber vielleicht gibt es hier ja jemanden, der mir mal ein paar Namen nennen kann, dann muss ich mich nicht selbst durch 1000e Lieder hören


----------



## Oliver Gierke (3. September 2006)

Schon mal das Solo bei Incubus' "Drive" versucht?

REINHAUN!


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. September 2006)

Einfache Soli ist immer so eine Ansichstsache, wie wärs als Metallicafan mit dem von Nothing Else Matters ?
Das erste Solo aus Master of Puppets (das von James gespielte) ist auch nicht soo schwer.

Ansonsten schau dir mal AC/DC Songs an, Angus ist ja nicht gerade der "megatechnische" Spieler.


ZZTop - La Grange, auch ein tolles Solo das nicht sonderlich schwer ist, zumindest das erste, beim zweiten zeigt sich wiedermal wie sehr der Typ Pinch Harmonics damals schon beherschte 

Ansonsten die Frage, wie sieht es aus mit Legato bei dir?
Wenns damit einigermasen klappt find ich zB auch Songs wie "Thunderstuck" von AC/DC interessant, auch wenns nicht direkt ein Solo ist.


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (6. September 2006)

Danke für die Antworten erstmal 
Das La Grange hört sich ganz nett an  Schau ich mir demnächst wahrscheinlich mal genauer an.
Zu AC/DC und Incubus: Leider nicht so mein Geschmack.

Ich hab jetzt erstmal das 1. Solo von Welcome Home Sanitarium (Metallica) gelernt, man kanns sogar erkennen  Die anderen 3 Soli sehen zwar etwas schwerer aus, aber die pack ich auch noch 

Bei Master of Puppets müsste ich erstmal gucken, ob da echt am Anfang ein"einfaches" Solo von James dabei ist  Ich weiß nur, dass da ein Hammersolo vorkommt, das ich mir nicht so zutraue 
Mit Legato siehts bei mir übrigens ganz ok aus
Wenn ihr noch weitere Vorschläge habt, immer her damit


----------



## SimonSlaughter (30. September 2006)

Hi, wenn du Metallica-Fan bist, hörst du doch bestimmt auch GnR ;-) hehe.

Versuchs mal mit "14 Years", "Don't cry" und "Knockin' on Heaven's Door"...

Das sind ziemlich einfache Soli, kommen aber hammermäßig rüber.

Sollte mit deiner Erfahrung schon machbar sein.

mfg. Simon Slaughter


----------



## DenisCGN (11. Oktober 2006)

e-chords.com da findest du guten infos.


----------



## Fenderbender (6. November 2006)

Was auch eine gute Sache wäre (ich mache das auch so), einfachere Soli von Steve Vai, Joe Satriani, Eric Johnson etc. und die dann langsam spielen. (Hat den interessanten Nebeneffekt, das du mit der Zeit schneller und sauberer spielst.

Mfg


----------



## stain (25. Februar 2007)

Also hierbei handelt es sich zwar um kein Solo und ich weiß auch nicht, wie gut du bist, aber vllt wäre dies ja mal was...

Viel Spaß!


----------



## rokie (13. Januar 2010)

versuchs mal mit n paar licks von malmsteen die sind ganz einfach schaffst auch du


----------



## NoUse4aNick (17. März 2010)

rokie hat gesagt.:


> versuchs mal mit n paar licks von malmsteen die sind ganz einfach schaffst auch du



Also das als sehr einfach zu deklarieren finde ich ein Wenig hoch gegriffen, vor allem bei Themen wie Alternate bzw Sweeppicking oder Shredding. Das bekommt man nicht mal eben schnell hin sondern da braucht man schon einige Zeit das wenigstens ansatzweise zu beherrschen.

Der Thread ist nebenbei gesagt 3 Jahre alt.


----------



## timestamp (21. Mai 2010)

Hi

ich bin auch derber Metallica Fan und habe etwa die gleichen Gitarrenprobleme wie du. Aber das Solo von Suicide&redemption ist eigentlich total easy


----------

